# Sticky  current posters thread



## Laws1612

hi ladies....


didnt know if you wanted to start a new current posters list....just where you are in the process....or if your approved and waiting or an old timer!!!

just so we all know who were talking to!! If you think its a good idea. post on the thread 

lots of love 

xxx


----------



## becs40

I guess that makes me an old timer but don't feel it!
We were approved sept 14 and our 6 month blue moved in dec 14, ao granted June 15.


----------



## Neniel

Not sure if I qualify... DH and I have decided to adopt. We are researching at the moment, looking at different LAs and VAs and are looking to start the process next year


----------



## alig1972

Hi 

I could be classed as an old timer, but as you can see from my signature we haven't made it past stage 1 yet...!! 
The result of our complaint should be back with us by next Friday 24th July, so have everything crossed.

Hopefully common sense will prevail and we can move onto stage 2. 

Love reading all your stories. 

Ali


----------



## GoofyGirl

Hi there everyone     

Good luck Ali, hope all goes smoothly from now on.  

Been married to DH for 6 years, been approved since June 2014. 

Siblings moved in at the beginning of this year, then aged 1 and 2. 

Had a really tough time around the 4-5 month post placement but now feeling loads better and enjoying motherhood much more. The children are doing amazingly well. 
Have had some amazing support on this forum and have met some amazing adopters and their families. 

Good luck everyone going through the assessment / matching etc. 

GG xxx


----------



## Barbados Girl

Old timer! Approved April 2014, bubba moved in Aug 2014 and AO granted Jan 2015.


----------



## Bobi Kadee

I'm not sure what I am, apart from a very happy mummy.  I was approved in May 2014, little pink came home in October.  Adoption Order granted last month.


----------



## Nicola30

Not quite new, not quite old...

Approved July 2014, we found where our perfect pink was hiding and we brought her home in March 2015 - she's now 18 months old, thriving, and the absolute love of my life. We were put on earth to be together.

Good luck to any newbies, you'll find all sorts of info and advice on here x


----------



## Kylie47

Hi!

I'm in Stage 2 of the adoption process and very much hoping to be approved at panel next month!

Really good to be part of this forum and hear other people's experiences! 

Xx


----------



## Waiting_patiently

Hiya, another sort of old timer here  

Hubbie and I started the process with an enquiry end of August 2013, approved April 2014, linked July 2014 and our 'world' came home Sept 14 @ 9mths old, AO granted May 2015 and is fast asleep upstairs in a big boy bed already at now 19mths, he is our everything!

Good luck those of you starting out or along your journey so far, stick with it through the good and the bad, your lo is worth it when you find them


----------



## liveinhope

approved 1st time Dec 11, 22month old DS came home April12
Approved 2nd time Sept 14, looking very likely that our 5 1/2 month daughter will come home in September 15


----------



## Lous mummy

Hi everyone,

I made initial enquiries early 2014 and was approved December 2014, I have been linked with a little pink and the plan is to bring her home September 2015.


----------



## Cbelle1

Hi all

Just waiting for our Par to come through, panel is the beginning of next month - scared isn't the word!!!

Chelle
X


----------



## Tw1nk82

We were approved in December 2014 and linked June 2015. Matching panel in August and hoping to bring LO home early September x


----------



## Primmer

We were approved in November 14 and linked to a pink in June 15 and hopefully we will go to matching panel end of August 15


----------



## Mrs Stru

Hi
Been lurking here for a while, got some brilliant advice but this is my first post.

Initial enquiry - Jan2014
missed 2 prep groups so finally approved Oct 2014.
Linked (the first profile we saw) -March 2015 
Matched -May2015
Intros - June 2015

8 month old Little Blue has been home with me & DH nearly 5 weeks now and is currently asleep upstairs. Feels like he has always been here


----------



## Gertie5050

panel date june 14, unanimous yes, decision maker deferred us, went back to panel sept 14, diffo yes this time, linked to our little prince nov 14, came home feb 15. had a difficult few mths since he came home, it was always meant to be thou even when things got tough,  our love for him never changed,  but things are a lot better now and soooo lovin been a mummy to our little mischievous prince xxx


----------



## mummy2blossom

Approved Dec 2013
Linked end March 2014
Blossom home beg May 2014
Ao granted end September 2014

Life is better (more hectic) and happier than we could have ever imagined!


----------



## Norma12

Quite new to the thread, have been reading for ages though. 
Stage 1 March 2015, Stage 2 June 2015, Panel September, fingers crossed all goes well.

So lovely to read the stories & hear positive news xxx


----------



## pringle

Approved March 2015
Linked July 2015
Awaiting matching panel date

I don't post much but follow the threads.

Xx


----------



## Miny Moo

Started process back in jan 2008, son came home jan 2010 aged 6 , AO SUMMER 2011, once back at school started process again, was a bumpy ride 2nd time as son has many issues, we had periods where we needed to slow down to deal with other things, finally approved June 2013, MP end of 2013 longest gap between MP and intros ever becwuse of one thing and another we finally brought our 5 year old daughter home in February last year, AO just granted Celebration Hearing in 2 weeks and we will finally be SW free after 7 1/2 years 😛


----------



## AoC

*waving to everyone*

First time round:-  Approved Sept 2012, linked Sept 2012 to an unbelievably perfect 2yo boy, Matched Oct 2012, Intros Nov 2012.  Tough time a few months in, but we're well through that now and just loving life with our beautiful, funny, bossy-boots boy!  We just had his pre-school report: "... is a joy to teach and has grown in confidence, resilience and security this year."  It was such a glowing report we won't need a nightlight for years....  ;-)  Developmental Delay?  Behavioural Problems?  PAH!

Second time round:-  started summer 2014, approved 18th Feb 2015, my Mum died 19th Feb 2015 (!), short pause, now stepping up the activity in looking for links.

Adoption remains the single most important, joyful, hard work and meaningful thing we've ever done in our lives.  The instant we met our Bug, ten years of infertility, treatment failures and losses made sense, and suddenly were made okay.

Good luck everyone!


----------



## Lorella

Started process Nov 2013. Approved summer 2014. Very lucky to be matched straight after with gorgeous girl who came home in October 2014 aged 9 months. Became forever ours April 2015. 

She is our world. One clever, cheeky little bundle of scrumptiousness xxx


----------



## beachgirl

Approved September 2012, matched September 2012, intro's December 2012...moved in 12 days before xmas 2012


----------



## Flash123

Started process Oct 2012
approved February 2013
unbelievably linked the next day to a 5 month old treasure
met wee man May 2013 aged 8 months.

from start of hs to him being in our arms took less time than a pregnancy.  

After being dragged to hell and back - AO finally granted April 2014.

fficially mummy and daddy to the most amazing, stunningly beautiful -  most lovable little swine you would ever meet.

Adopting our wee man has been the hardest, single most challenging thing we have ever done - it is also the reason we are here - to be blessed with the privilege of being his mummy and daddy. He is simply our dream come true (please remind me of that the next time I need your help lol)


----------



## Sq9

Old timer!
Initial enquiry nov'12
Approved sept '13
Linked to our princess august '14
Matching panel oct '14, came home mid October aged 9 months
Adoption order granted April '15

An amazing, challenging, exciting, difficult journey and one which we were meant to go on so that we could have the privilege of being our whirlwind of bonkeredness's parents.  She is our world


----------



## Wyxie

We had our daughter placed with us in May 2012 and our son in June 2013.


----------



## Paulapumpkin

Approved in March 2015 and go to matching panel on 27 July for sibling group of 3!


----------



## Anjelissa

Hi all 

Another old timer here   

We have a 5.5 year old son (placed aged 11 months), and a 2.5 year old daughter (placed aged 14 months) 

Anj x


----------



## notgivingup

Started process March 14
Approved dec 14
Discovered our beautiful pink and blue jan 15
Placed April 15
It's not easy but so worth it. They are our world and can't imagine life without them.  
Currently starting adoption order.


----------



## Belliboo

Started with initial enquiry 2010 , approved April 2011 our son came home November 2011 , started process again for 2nd time & approved for second time June 2013 & his biological brother came home December 2013, waiting was so hard but so worth the wait & loving every minute of our busy little life xxx


----------



## pyjamas

Initial enquiry Oct 2012. Approved July 2013. Eventually LO was placed April 2015. It was a VERY LONG wait!


----------



## DRocks

I'm a old timer....still here x


----------



## superal

I am deffo anold timer..as in age(lol) & how long ago we adopted, I still post occasionally & always like to read everyone's stories.


----------



## Forever mummy 😀

hi,

im in the process of adopting for the 2nd time....

first time adotion:
approved 18th july 2013
found out about our son 1st august 2013, he was 5 months old
we met him on 13th september 
came home 20th september.  
all happened so quickly

started adoption number 2 april 2015
panel set for august 2015.........
then let the waiting game begin, i dont think it will  be as quick as the first time round.

being a mummy is the best thing ever. hearing my son saying 'i love you mummy' is the best feeling in the world   

lou.


----------



## ciacox

Just started Stage 2!


----------



## Sun Flower

Started adoption process April 2013
Approval and matching panel March 2014
Our gorgeous  boy came home, aged 11 months

Just starting the process for number 2
Panel date Sept / Oct 2015


----------



## Ozzycat

Been waiting till today....
1st time adopters... approved in April linked 5 weeks later...
27/07/15 met our precious, beautiful,  gourgous 8 month old little pink... Can't wait to bring u home 😍


----------



## Forgetmenot

First timer adopter.

We started the process with an open evening last April 2014
Stage 1 May 2014
Stage 2 End July 2014
Approved Novemeber 2014

Waited and waited (and boy did I struggle with this bit!!) and after many false starts, matched with our little ray of sunshine June 2015.

Baby boy has been home for two weeks (July 2015) and it's like he's always been here.

The first time we held him, all the frustrations, heartache and waiting forgotten in an instance, totally blessed.


----------



## Macgyver

Made the call Jan 2012
Info evening May 2012


Prep group sept 2012
Approval panel April 2013
Linked June 2013
Matching panel and intros sept 2013
Dear dear son home sept 2013
AO June 2014 due to paperwork getting lost, sw going on long term sick and bps contesting
Now a family of 3   


Aug 2015 made the call to become a family for 4
Information evening nov 2015


Can't wait to become a family of 4 (think it could be a longer wait this time around)


----------

